# Storm™ 2460 Snow Blower airless tires



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Went to Blains Farm & Fleet and saw the "airless tires" for the first time. http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/storm™-2460-two-stage-snow-blower-31am6bo2766

Interesting concept.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like they share those with the new tillers. :sad2: My knee jerk reaction is I don't like the idea but then again, no flats. Hopefully they did enough testing and have a tire compound with as good or better traction and it's not just to save a few pennies on shipping (weight) and manufacturing.

.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

That in dash headlight is going to cause a bit of blindness and make the light splash all over when it bounces against the chute and spout or when the light is bounced back from the snow exiting the spout. 


:behindsofa::icon_scratch:


----------

